# RAID 5 problems, please help!



## jugganaut (Jul 22, 2010)

A few years back I setup this FreeBSD machine and it has worked pretty flawlessly up until now.  You'll have to excuse my ineptitude towards the OS and all things FreeBSD.  If you request some information, I will gladly oblige, but you probably need to tell me what commands to do to get said info.

Thank you for your patience.

So this is a 8 x 750gb raid on a 3ware controller card.  OS is on a separate drive.  System boots up and gives me an error that says one of the drives is degraded.  Put in a new 750gb drive, tries to rebuild but then "pauses" rebuild, then gives me the degraded unit error again and repeats the whole mess endlessly.  It's almost like it's not seeing the new drive.

running 6.2 freebsd

running fsck now, but it has gotten into that cycle before when I've run fsck.  

Can anyone suggest on where to go to now?

Thanks


----------



## phoenix (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a 3Ware issue, not a FreeBSD issue.  You will need to use the 3Ware tools to get the array back into a usable state.  This would be the same process, regardless of the OS in use.

In needed, boot into the 3Ware BIOS (ALT+3 during boot) and do the rebuild there.

Or, login to the 3Ware web GUI (install 3dm2 via ports tree) and check the scheduling to make sure it's not pausing the rebuild during business hours or something silly like that.


----------



## jugganaut (Jul 22, 2010)

phoenix

Thanks a lot.  Installed the 3dm web console and am monitoring the rebuild now.  With any luck I'll have this back online in no time.  Going to try and keep my chops up on this server for future problems...

J


----------

